# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Icyplex 10

## J-Lee_d

Yes yes i know... This post is going to irritate the crap out of most here and bore the rest to tears... But here it goes.
I recently started my first course of Icyplex 10mg.(40 mg Clen and 5.4 mg yohimbhine blend) injecting 0.5 ml in the morning as suggested on ****'s website. I'm using so i can get rid of the stubborn fat in the lower belly,upper arms and upper thighs. But my sides are extreme. Sitting at my desk with a heart rate of 104 bpm, intense headaches and i shake so badly i can hardly walk. And my shots are so sore. It feels like the liquid itself is slicing through my flesh. 

So, reason for my thread is basically just to ask if it would be a waste to inject less than 0.5?
Also I am a 19 year old girl, 1.74 m and i weigh 52 kilograms.

I would much rather suffer through the sides than screw up my course as I am doing the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off cycle.

And then, it would be a bad idea to inject before gym? cause i was thinking of injecting 0.25 in the morning and 0.25 in the afternoon. Gym at 7 pm.

My diet is so effing clean its insane and I don't drink.

*And is it safe to stop the Icyplex, should it start affecting my health? Because i really do not want to baloon!*

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

----------

